# EXPERIENCED SOLDIER LOOKING FOR EMPLOYMENT (yes this is a RP ad lol)



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

(text below was copied from my F-list, so if it looks a bit messed up. html stuff, yknow? i apologize hehe )
I am "Smokey" 25 years old.

i have recently gotten out of an employment contract and i am now advertizing myself to find new employment. i am now willing to accept mercenary work aswell.

Formerly employed with the UNSC as a Orbital Drop Shock Trooper, Special Operations division.

Rank: Warrant officer.

My former employment also included work as a Military Police.

Due to work related injuries and entering into medical projects and experiments, i have many cybernetic implants and augmentations:

Reinforced spine - _Medical experiment by_ *[classified]*.
Biomechanical right arm - _Work related injury, standard issue limb prosthetic._
Fully mechanical heart - _volunteered to participate in a project to further development within medical implants by_ *[company name withheld until the product is finalized and out on the medical market]*
Lung implants - _volunteered to participate in a project to further development within medical implants by_ *[company name withheld until the product is finalized and out on the medical market]*
Fully mechanical eyes - _Work related injury. in exhange for positive endorsement _*The society of sight and Optics* _on Reach offered to refit him with the latest available implants on the market. advantages these implants give is, but are not limited to: night vision, heat vision, zoom capabilities, high definition visuals, ability to record and store everything that the person refitted with them sees._

please observe that these implants and augmentation gives me advantages as a soldier, but they do not render me indestructible. Weapons still do damage, so please use me and my services responsibly and reasonably.


My weapons of choice are:
MA5D Individual Combat Weapon System
M395 Designated Marksman Rifle.
BR85N Service Rifle.

i own these weapons myself and have them available, so you wont have to purchase any weaponry for me unless my services require specific standards of equipment. i also have a medium stockpile of ammunition for these rifles and i take good care of them, i inspect and clean them regularly.

My gear consists of standardized UNSC/ONI ODST uniform and armour with certain personalized additions which includes but are not limited to:

writing, painting and symbols.

Please contact me so we can discuss possible employment and contracts.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Are you sure you have enough balls to be an U.S Marine!?!?
I'M ASKING A FUCKING QUESTION DO YOU UNDERSTAND?!?!? (ahemfullmetaljacketahem)


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> Are you sure you have enough balls to be an U.S Marine!?!?
> I'M ASKING A FUCKING QUESTION DO YOU UNDERSTAND?!?!? (ahemfullmetaljacketahem)



Got my nuts blown off in the invasion of Aeten V, still have bigger balls than you, SIR!


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> Got my nuts blown off in the invasion of Aeten V, still have bigger balls than you, SIR!


SO YOU'RE A SMART ONE ARE YOU?!?!? 
100 PUSH UPS *NOW!!!*


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> (text below was copied from my F-list, so if it looks a bit messed up. html stuff, yknow? i apologize hehe )
> I am "Smokey" 25 years old.
> 
> i have recently gotten out of an employment contract and i am now advertizing myself to find new employment. i am now willing to accept mercenary work aswell.
> ...


Murder Julen. That'll get rid of your competition.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Wait, are you from fucking Halo?


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

swooz said:


> Wait, are you from fucking Halo?



lol yeah my character is heavily HALO inspired. also where did you run off to? last time you asnwered one of my threads you said you were gonna add me telegram or skype and you dissapeared


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> SO YOU'RE A SMART ONE ARE YOU?!?!?
> 100 PUSH UPS *NOW!!!*



SIR YES SIR! time to work out the guns! *i get down on the floor and follow orders starting to do pushups*


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> SIR YES SIR! time to work out the guns! *i get down on the floor and follow orders starting to do pushups*


*screams to your ear* YOU CALL THAT GUNS!?! I CALL THAT WORTHLESS PIECE OF FLESH!!! C'MON C'MON FASTER!
(anyway if ya want to do an actual Rp with me PM me and stuffs :3)


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> lol yeah my character is heavily HALO inspired. also where did you run off to? last time you asnwered one of my threads you said you were gonna add me telegram or skype and you dissapeared


Crap, sorry dude. I don't know your Telegram stuff to add you.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

Every time I see or hear something Halo related, I think of The Flood. Creepy freaking enemies.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> Are you sure you have enough balls to be an U.S Marine!?!?
> I'M ASKING A FUCKING QUESTION DO YOU UNDERSTAND?!?!? (ahemfullmetaljacketahem)


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


( i already know it but GOD I LOVE THAT VIDEO)


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Every time I see or hear something Halo related, I think of The Flood. Creepy freaking enemies.



now thats some truth!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

Halo 1 Flood we're the scariest and creepiest. The sounds they made, they'd get back up after being shot down a few seconds later (sometimes 3 times getting back up!), they'd run at you like maniacs, they jump very high, and they'd kill everyone. What's even worse is that they'll jumpscare you.


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Halo 1 Flood we're the scariest and creepiest. The sounds they made, they'd get back up after being shot down a few seconds later (sometimes 3 times getting back up!), they'd run at you like maniacs, they jump very high, and they'd kill everyone. What's even worse is that they'll jumpscare you.




heheh yeah, remembert that all too well. also i posted in ther frontier thread. put my charcter in there and stuff


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

chiz said:


> Please contact me so we can discuss possible employment and contracts.


*That wyvern* with _*a chainsaw katana*_ and _*bladed wings*_ step in the house !


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *That wyvern* with _*a chainsaw katana*_ and _*bladed wings*_ step in the house !



he sure has a big belly


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

chiz said:


> he sure has a big belly


That's all you're gonna look at ? Lol


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

chiz said:


> he sure has a big belly


I agree XD


----------



## Somnium (Aug 31, 2016)

murderer


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> murderer


where ? who ? what ?


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> murderer


steak is delicious, get this vegan trash off of my job posting *huff*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm mildly confused now


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

chiz said:


> steak is delicious, get this vegan trash off of my job posting *huff*


but but but--... I-I like fruits and vegetables too, sir... e-especially mushrooms...

*crouches down, covers self with wings and braces self for impact*


----------



## Somnium (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> where ? who ? what ?



all good soldiers are psychopathic murderers. They have all their humanity stripped away and made into mindless killing machines, why do you think they practice shooting at human shaped targets? So that they could automatically shot a child in the face and then they are glorified as heroes who saved the world.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> all good soldiers are psychopathic murderers. They have all their humanity stripped away and made into mindless killing machines, why do you think they practice shooting at human shaped targets? So that they could automatically shot a child in the face and then they are glorified as heroes who saved the world.


O. O

*curls up and whimpers in fear*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm CONFUSED


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm CONFUSED


sign up to be a mercenary and get paid with cookies, done


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> sign up to be a mercenary and get paid with cookies, done


Depends on what kind of cookies...


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

sounds like someone needs to take their college degree in buzzwords and roll their butt back to tumblr


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> all good soldiers are psychopathic murderers. They have all their humanity stripped away and made into mindless killing machines, why do you think they practice shooting at human shaped targets? So that they could automatically shot a child in the face and then they are glorified as heroes who saved the world.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

@chiz : here, in case you're interested in what Jin can do


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 23, 2016)

Still don't know what this is about


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Still don't know what this is about


 a certain someone sperged out on my rp ad


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 24, 2016)

Who?


----------



## chiz (Sep 24, 2016)

somnium with all the "murderer. soldiers are murderes" stuff


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh, him.


----------

